# Flights to Malaysia



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

As anyone any advice about how to get cheap flights from Spain to Malaysia (Kuala Lumpur). We would like to go in September.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Try Google!

Flights Kuala Lumpur Madrid - eDreams


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

I have done, thank you. The flights are quite expensive and so I was wondering whether any members know whether it is cheaper to fly via any other airports other than Madrid.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I doubt it. Most long haul flights will be from Madrid.

You could try searching for flights to the Philippines and then a local flight to Malaysia? As a former Spanish colony there might be more / cheaper flights there from Spain.


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Booked our flights yesterday with Qatar Airlines. The first leg from Alicante to Barcelona ( better flight times than Madrid), then to Doha for transfer to Malaysia. Unfortunately, the first leg uses Spanair and we hear today that they have cancelled all flights over the weekend due to financial difficulties .... not sure how we stand.....

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

GallineraGirl said:


> Booked our flights yesterday with Qatar Airlines. The first leg from Alicante to Barcelona ( better flight times than Madrid), then to Doha for transfer to Malaysia. Unfortunately, the first leg uses Spanair and we hear today that they have cancelled all flights over the weekend due to financial difficulties .... not sure how we stand.....
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions.


I'm sorry to tell you the company has closed. This is what it says on its website
Alert Spanair

Over 4,000 people will lose their jobs directly or indirectly


----------



## truck1 (Nov 27, 2011)

we have been to malaysia twice and bangkok its cheaper to fly bac to the uk then go from there, we saved about a thousand euros doing it that way


----------

